# Any coaches in NJ?



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

you have one of the best available to you len cardinale(609)713-8216.naa @nfaa master coach.in my opinion nobody breaks down the shot process better


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Damn wish he was closer. That's like a 2.5hr drive. I'll have to call him and see what's up though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

call and correspond,im sure len can advise you and send you some help.he coached and was good friends with al henderson to good of an oppurtunity to pass up.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

I called him today, great guy! Turns out he does lessons much closer to me, and will even travel to you if needed. I have some expenses over the next few weeks but will be trying to set something up in the near future. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

no prob good luck


----------

